# SOME PRO SHOTS OF MY CAYMANS



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . some new pro pics of me motor for any thinking of joining the Porker club, just thought I'd share . . .


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Absolutely stunning Dean. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Johnwx said:


> Absolutely stunning Dean. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


. . . thanks matey! I was blown away when I saw what they did, just gave the keys to them and came back 5 hours later, the talents of some people eh!

D


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Slurp, Slurp, Drool ! 

VERY nice indeedy 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Shouldn't you have F6 DPC on your number plate now :wink:

Stunning shots of the car BTW looks very 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks awesome - who did the shots?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought I saw your number plate on a black mk2 tt the other day on the Coldra roundabout, obviously must have been mistaken. Nice porka 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, who did your pics bud?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Yeah, who did your pics bud?


And, if it`s not too vulgar to ask, how much did they cost?

Fantastic pics by the way.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice shots and car I am hope to have some pro shots of my cars soon :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wow! she looks great!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey guys, thanks for all the cool comments, much appreciated!! It's not looking too shabby for 17k miles is it?!

My friend Ed Hicks over in Bristol did them, he runs a photography company these days, here's the link:

http://www.flowimages.com

Incidently the 2nd pic down is built up of 18 shots apparently, amazing!

Cheers

D


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks really nice fella.... 8) and I have to say, it's just as good looking in the flesh too!

(am not sure your method of joining the M4 at J32 the other evening was in the Highway code though!)  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't care about being vulgar - how much?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

fantastic 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Wolfsburger said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, who did your pics bud?
> ...


I'll be rude and ask too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice shots.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice results Dean. They did a great job... love the lighting effects.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely stunning Dean. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I'm the best you have ever seen......
Give me the keys for 3hrs and see what I can do


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Lovely stuff


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Outstanding - cracking shots of a stunning car Dean [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I must get my lazy ar$e over to see you one weekend. Have still yet to see a Cayman S close up


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Outstanding - cracking shots of a stunning car Dean [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I must get my lazy ar$e over to see you one weekend. Have still yet to see a Cayman S close up


. . . thanks matey, still can't believe it's my Porka! You're more than welcome any time Rob - great vids btw!

Cheers

D


----------

